# fng question - how to get thermometer probes into pit



## hambandit (Nov 22, 2017)

new to smoking in general and just bought a pit boss.  how do you guys get the thermometer probe cables into the belly of the beast?  it doesnt appear that there are any holes for this purpose and i really dont want to drill a hole in my new toy quite yet.  running them through the door seems like it would break the seal, i guess i could go through the chimney?  is there a better way that i am missing?

thanks in advance


----------



## tallbm (Nov 22, 2017)

hambandit said:


> new to smoking in general and just bought a pit boss.  how do you guys get the thermometer probe cables into the belly of the beast?  it doesnt appear that there are any holes for this purpose and i really dont want to drill a hole in my new toy quite yet.  running them through the door seems like it would break the seal, i guess i could go through the chimney?  is there a better way that i am missing?
> 
> thanks in advance



Hi there and welcome!
I think you just go through the bottom of the door.  That is how the Louisiana Pellet Grill does it:







Your other option is to go through the smoke stack.
I think you will be fine going under the door.


----------



## hambandit (Nov 22, 2017)

sounds like a plan, thanks!


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2017)

Drill the hole and be done with it!

Drill it on the side where the probe is connected to the controller and drill it high enough to keep the wire off of the cooking grate.

It's a tool.  Use it to your advantage.

Good luck and keep on smoking,

John


----------



## philh (Nov 22, 2017)

I have the PitBoss 820 Deluxe. I run my temp probe wires under the door. It works well.


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 22, 2017)

I have a Camp Chef Woodwind and the manufacturer put the probe entrance hole high on the side of the smoke chamber to keep the wire away from the heat source.  I think they did enough research to warrant this approach.

Drill the hole!


----------



## hambandit (Nov 22, 2017)

Do you put any kind of sealant in the hole to keep it sealed? If so, do you more or less permanently attach the probe wire to the unit?


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 23, 2017)

You don't need to seal the hole. Your not going to loose enough heat or smoke out of the hole to make any difference..
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Nov 23, 2017)

What Al said...Drill the hole high enough to avoid the wire not touching where the heat rises into the smoking/cooking chamber.

Go on Camp Chef's web sight and take a look at their Woodwind model and you will see what I am referring to.

Good luck and Happy Thanksgiving,

John


----------

